# Virginia race too close to call



## Jackson (Nov 5, 2013)

Virginia race too close to call

McAuliffe holds slight lead over Cuccinelli as Va. polls close



> The polls are now closed in Virginia, and Fox News can report that Democrat Terry McAulliffe has a slight lead over Republican Ken Cuccinelli, although it is too early to call the race.
> McAuliffe is faring well among women voters and is also performing strongly in the Washington D.C. suburbs in Northern Virginia. Libertarian candidate Robert Sarvis remains a distant third, although he is garnering a fair amount of votes from young people.
> As polls closed, so did the hard-fought Virginia gubernatorial race between an establishment Democrat and a Republican who warned that a vote for his rival was a vote for ObamaCare.
> ObamaCare has been a big part of why this race is a horse race at this point, Republican nominee Ken Cuccinelli said after casting his vote Tuesday morning


McAuliffe holds slight lead over Cuccinelli as Va. polls close | Fox News

Most likely will be McAulliffe, but wish it would be Cuccinelli.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 5, 2013)

I Can't Believe Terry McAuliffe Is Going to Be Governor of Virginia | Mother Jones



> Terry McAuliffe and I go way back. I first started writing about him in 1997, when Mother Jones assigned me to look into a lawsuit in DC Superior Court in which McAuliffe, the Democrats' super-fundraiser, was being sued by some of his business associates. That story turned into something much bigger. I went down the rabbit hole of McAuliffe's business dealings, probing his relationship with a pension fund run by a union he raised lots of money from&#8212;a money trail that ended up making McAuliffe part of my life for over a year. During that time, he never returned one of my phone calls and I never had the opportunity to meet in person the glad-handing, boyish "Macker," who first drew headlines by wrestling an alligator for a political donation. Nonetheless, the time I spent covering McAuliffe&#8212;who became head of the Democratic Party during George W. Bush's first term&#8212;has left me dumbfounded that he (according to the polls) is poised to become the next governor of Virginia.
> 
> Allow me to explain. McAuliffe represents an unseemly slice of Washington. His primary role in politics for the past two decades or more has been raising money&#8212;most notably, for the Clintons. He cooked up the idea of essentially renting out the Lincoln bedroom during the Clinton administration as a fundraising vehicle, and he smashed all previous presidential fundraising records in the process. When McAuliffe was the Dems' top fundraiser, a campaign finance scandal besieged the Clinton White House. Coincidence? No. McAuliffe was all about pushing the envelope when it came to the political money chase.
> 
> ...



Ugh.


----------



## NoTeaPartyPleez (Nov 5, 2013)

*Just goes to show you how low the Tea Party has sunk when pond slime like McAuliffe rises above the pond scum of Cuccinelli, a guy who is obsessed with beastiality, sodomy and birth certificates of sitting presidents. 

The people of VA are saying give us a con man over a fucking neanderthal woman-hating homophobe. *


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 5, 2013)

BDBoop said:


> I Can't Believe Terry McAuliffe Is Going to Be Governor of Virginia | Mother Jones
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Boop, this is a very fair post.  I live in Virginia.  Both candidates are terrible.  I do not know one person, Democrat or Republican, who really likes either guy.  McAuliffe is a complete slime ball who would run over his grandmother for a buck.  Cuccinelli is a hardcore nut about most social issues, and is frankly a deeply intolerant person.  

This is a terrible election.  Whoever wins...it is not a referendum about anything.  People are holding their nose and probably picking the guy they think will do the least amount of damage.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 5, 2013)

I heard that McAuliffe was ahead.  Curiously the numbers showed Cucinelle ahead by about 50,000.  Yet the announcement was a slight lead for McAuliffe.

The first districts reporting were actually suburbs of DC?  McAuliffe should have had a better showing there.  It should have been a blow out in those districts.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 5, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Just goes to show you how low the Tea Party has sunk when pond slime like McAuliffe rises above the pond scum of Cuccinelli, a guy who is obsessed with beastiality, sodomy and birth certificates of sitting presidents.
> 
> The people of VA are saying give us a con man over a fucking neanderthal woman-hating homophobe. *




Again, I have to agree.  It's like a choice between asking for AIDS or Syphillis.  Neither one is very fun.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 5, 2013)

Northern virgina that has the population is starting to come in...Watch the democrat pull ahead 

Down with the extremist anti-science tea party!


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 5, 2013)

NoTeaPartyPleez said:


> *Just goes to show you how low the Tea Party has sunk when pond slime like McAuliffe rises above the pond scum of Cuccinelli, a guy who is obsessed with beastiality, sodomy and birth certificates of sitting presidents.
> 
> The people of VA are saying give us a con man over a fucking neanderthal woman-hating homophobe. *


Drudge showing 61% reporting.

CUCCINELLI 48.03%
 MCAULIFFE 44.66%


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 5, 2013)

WelfareQueen said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I Can't Believe Terry McAuliffe Is Going to Be Governor of Virginia | Mother Jones
> ...



Sadly, in this election? I don't think there is a lesser of two evils. Dudes are practically interchangeable.


----------



## boedicca (Nov 5, 2013)

One things for sure, the Dems are engaged in whatever fraud they can get away with.

And one thing that is a hoot:  they engaged in a smear campaign against Cuccinelli in which they accused him of supporting ObamaCare.


----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 5, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *Just goes to show you how low the Tea Party has sunk when pond slime like McAuliffe rises above the pond scum of Cuccinelli, a guy who is obsessed with beastiality, sodomy and birth certificates of sitting presidents.
> ...



I guess people that are employed vote bit late... we'll see.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 5, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> I heard that McAuliffe was ahead.  Curiously the numbers showed Cucinelle ahead by about 50,000.  Yet the announcement was a slight lead for McAuliffe.
> 
> The first districts reporting were actually suburbs of DC?  McAuliffe should have had a better showing there.  It should have been a blow out in those districts.




The western half of Virginia is heavily Republican and votes using come in from there first.  Richmond and Tidewater are both very big population centers usually tilt slightly Republican.

NOVA (Northern Virginia...or what most Virginians call "Occupied Virginia") has a huge number of Federal employees that are generally heavily Democrat.  These votes usually come in last.  McAuliffe probably wins by 4-5 points.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

McAuliffe will win by at least 6 points, my opinion only and I don't live there.  I just hope he wins by that much because the other guy is a Teaparty candidate.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Northern virgina that has the population is starting to come in...Watch the democrat pull ahead
> 
> Down with the extremist anti-science tea party!




Matt, 


FYI....Cuccinelli is a scientist...McAuliffe is not.  



Cuccinelli has an engineering degree and a law degree.  


He is still a nut.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

This one's headed for a runoff.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 5, 2013)

Mark Levin: 68 percent in

c 47.5
 m 45.2


----------



## Warrior102 (Nov 5, 2013)

71% reported in....

CUCCINELLI 48.1% 
MCAULIFFE 45.0%


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

Lt. Governor projected to win is the Democrat.  Ralph Northam.


----------



## paperview (Nov 5, 2013)

https://twitter.com/davidplouffe/status/397898398604722176                         Even after VA being key  battleground twice, not all political observers seem to grasp the rhythm  of results. NoVA late. And decisive. - *David Plouffe*     &#8207;@*davidplouffe*https://twitter.com/davidplouffe/status/397898398604722176


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 5, 2013)

The republicans have to talk to the Hispanics and blacks in northern Virginia to have a chance.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 5, 2013)

Doesn't appear so, Matthew.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

Cuccinelli 47.35% 

McAuliffe 45.42%

74.10% reporting

Virginia Board of Elections - Election Night Results - November 5th, 2013


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 5, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> NoTeaPartyPleez said:
> 
> 
> > *Just goes to show you how low the Tea Party has sunk when pond slime like McAuliffe rises above the pond scum of Cuccinelli, a guy who is obsessed with beastiality, sodomy and birth certificates of sitting presidents.
> ...



I was studying Quinnipacs the other day. 

This rocks. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 5, 2013)

This is awesome. Please keep the figures coming in.


----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 5, 2013)

Cuccinelli 	775,602 	47.8%
McAuliffe  	734,156 	45.3%
Sarvis 	112,189 	6.9%
77% reporting


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> This is awesome. Please keep the figures coming in.



the heavily dimocrap leaning districts come last in VA. That happened last November as well


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

This one's gonna head into a runoff. If it does, Cuccinelli will win. People will have more of a chance to absorb the failure of Obamacare and vote accordingly.


----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 5, 2013)

Cuccinelli	 813,397 	47.2%
McAuliffe 	 790,594 	45.9%
Sarvis  	 118,459 	6.9%
81% reporting


----------



## percysunshine (Nov 5, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> This is awesome. Please keep the figures coming in.



Dade County;

Bush 49.999%
Gore 49.998%


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 5, 2013)

Votes yet to be counted are primarily in Northern VA, which is mostly Liberal.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> This one's gonna head into a runoff. If it does, Cuccinelli will win. People will have more of a chance to absorb the failure of Obamacare and vote accordingly.



There is no runoff


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

AceRothstein said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > This one's gonna head into a runoff. If it does, Cuccinelli will win. People will have more of a chance to absorb the failure of Obamacare and vote accordingly.
> ...



So nobody has to break the 50% barrier to make it official?


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 5, 2013)

percysunshine said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > This is awesome. Please keep the figures coming in.
> ...



I was actually down there in the midst of the bullshit. Like two idiot canucks we stole a front lawn sign. 

Gore Lieberman. Ruh roh. My dad in law had to inform me the next monring it was the Sheriffs house.


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



probably not.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> AceRothstein said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



I'm 99.9% sure there will be no runoff. I haven't heard anyone mention it and I can't find anything to suggest there would be one.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

21,000 difference at 81%


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

Vox said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > AceRothstein said:
> ...



I see.


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 5, 2013)

McAuliffe will squeak out the win and people will point out the Tea Party connection hurt the Republicans here they should also remember Obamacare hurt the Democrats making this race a lot closer than it probably should have been. If this dissatisfaction with Obamacare continues this could be a major problem for Democrats in the midterms.


----------



## Antares (Nov 5, 2013)

Cuccinelli 47.2% 
mcauliffe 46.0%


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2013)

is it the same McAuliffe who said "it's the economy, stupid"? Or was it Carville?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> McAuliffe will squeak out the win and people will point out the Tea Party connection hurt the Republicans here they should also remember Obamacare hurt the Democrats making this race a lot closer than it probably should have been. If this dissatisfaction with Obamacare continues this could be a major problem for Democrats in the midterms.



The fact McAuliffe isn't running away with this race spells doom for Democrats in the midterms and the presidential election. If he doesn't win by 5%+ it will show that the Obamacare failure swayed the election late. 

This is a lose lose situation for liberals.


----------



## Nyvin (Nov 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > McAuliffe will squeak out the win and people will point out the Tea Party connection hurt the Republicans here they should also remember Obamacare hurt the Democrats making this race a lot closer than it probably should have been. If this dissatisfaction with Obamacare continues this could be a major problem for Democrats in the midterms.
> ...



Why would him winning by 5% show anything?


----------



## LeftofLeft (Nov 5, 2013)

Democrats should not fret over a close race.... Rep. Jim Moran's son, a validated election fraud man, lives in Virginia.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

Cuccinelli: 46.72%  

McAuliffe:  46.21%  

84.57% reporting

Virginia Board of Elections - Election Night Results - November 5th, 2013


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Why are you in denial? Do you live by the saying "any landing you walk away from is a good landing"?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 5, 2013)

Best source for results:

Virginia Board of Elections - Election Night Results - November 5th, 2013

Majority of precincts left to report are from Fairfax County and Prince William Country.

Local Results: http://electionresults.virginia.gov/resultsCTY.aspx?type=SWR&rid=315&osn=4&map=CTY


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

Race called:

Terry McAuliffe wins. By .2 percentage points. Virginia is a purple state.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 5, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



McAuliffe spent more and polled better. I don't think today's results anywhere will show much for 2014 though, a lot can happen in a year.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 5, 2013)

Cuccinelli lead down to 400 votes


----------



## Jackson (Nov 5, 2013)

Election called for McAuliffe although he isn't leading.


----------



## OriginalShroom (Nov 5, 2013)

Is that within the auto recount limits?


----------



## AquaAthena (Nov 5, 2013)

OriginalShroom said:


> Is that within the auto recount limits?



It was just called for the DEM.....


----------



## Jackson (Nov 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Race called:
> 
> Terry McAuliffe wins. By .2 percentage points. Virginia is a purple state.



That doesn't say much about the coattails of Obama or the Clintons.


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 5, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Cuccinelli lead down to 400 votes



The Huffington Post website shows he still has a 1400 vote lead with 86% of the vote counted.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 5, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Cuccinelli lead down to 400 votes
> ...



Virginia Board of Elections - Election Night Results - November 5th, 2013

87%


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Cuccinelli lead down to 400 votes
> ...



VA Board of Elections shows Cuccinelli winning by 400. 

Virginia Board of Elections - Election Night Results - November 5th, 2013


----------



## bripat9643 (Nov 5, 2013)

AquaAthena said:


> OriginalShroom said:
> 
> 
> > Is that within the auto recount limits?
> ...



by whom?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> > OriginalShroom said:
> ...



Fox News just called it.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 5, 2013)

How can they call it when it's this close?


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> How can they call it when it's this close?



I'm looking through Virginia election laws. Apparently nobody has to break the 50% barrier to win or force a runoff.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 5, 2013)

bripat9643 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Cuccinelli lead down to 400 votes
> ...



Those are precincts counted, not overall vote. Precincts can vary greatly in how many votes they hold.


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> How can they call it when it's this close?



because of the precincts left


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > How can they call it when it's this close?
> ...



No we don't have that.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 5, 2013)

Cuccinelli has been in the lead all night. If the democrat goes on to win the race by a couple of percentage points, Cuccenili should not concede the race. Call for a recount and check for fraud.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



McAuliffe leading by 7,500 now.

Virginia Board of Elections - Election Night Results - November 5th, 2013


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 5, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Cuccinelli has been in the lead all night. If the democrat goes on to win the race by a couple of percentage points, Cuccenili should not concede the race. Call for a recount and check for fraud.



Areas with the largest populations are the last to report.


----------



## AceRothstein (Nov 5, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> How can they call it when it's this close?



They are likely looking at the precincts that haven't been reported yet and can make calls based on historical data.


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Cuccinelli has been in the lead all night. If the democrat goes on to win the race by a couple of percentage points, Cuccenili should not concede the race. Call for a recount and check for fraud.



The same picture was a year ago. It is because the last precincts to be counted are the heavily dimocrap ones - the suburbs where the DC workers live.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 5, 2013)

Man if I were a Cuccinelli supporter I'd be super pissed at Robert Sarvis right now...


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

McAuliffe in the lead and the projected winner.


----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 5, 2013)

Vox said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Cuccinelli has been in the lead all night. If the democrat goes on to win the race by a couple of percentage points, Cuccenili should not concede the race. Call for a recount and check for fraud.
> ...



More dead people in those areas too... 

Just sayin'...


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 5, 2013)

Vox said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Cuccinelli has been in the lead all night. If the democrat goes on to win the race by a couple of percentage points, Cuccenili should not concede the race. Call for a recount and check for fraud.
> ...



This is still a blow to the democrats caused by the poisonous Obamacare. Cuccineli was supposed to lose by 20% and he was outspent 10 to 1 but nobody expected it to be this close.


----------



## Nyvin (Nov 5, 2013)

At this point I'm more interested in the Attorney General's race...


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Man if I were a Cuccinelli supporter I'd be super pissed at Robert Sarvis right now...



Not really. Obamacare had a big influence on this race. McAuliffe was poised to win by 5+. Convincingly. But given the meager total McAuliffe is winning by now, it appears that Virginia is a toss up.

Don't sit there and act like this is a convincing defeat. Obamacare weakened McAuliffe in the polls. Had this election been a couple of days later, Cuccinelli would have won. It's like going on a game winning drive, you throw an incomplete pass on fourth and goal to end the game.


----------



## Jughead (Nov 5, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Cuccinelli has been in the lead all night. If the democrat goes on to win the race by a couple of percentage points, Cuccenili should not concede the race. Call for a recount and check for fraud.


Oh no. Just heard that McAuliffe is now in the lead by 5000 votes. Hopefully Cuccinelli re-takes the lead.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Man if I were a Cuccinelli supporter I'd be super pissed at Robert Sarvis right now...
> ...



I just think McAuliffe is a terrible candidate.  VA still lost today.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> At this point I'm more interested in the Attorney General's race...



It's looking very close right now.  About 2% difference at 90% of the vote.  Democrats wanted to sweep those three.  They did good and reporting is saying women were a factor.


----------



## Political Junky (Nov 5, 2013)

McAuliffe won.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> At this point I'm more interested in the Attorney General's race...


*
VA Attorney General:*

Mark D. Obenshain (R): 50.98% 

Mark R. Herring (D):   48.90%

90.95% precincts reporting


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> McAuliffe won.



The damage has been done. Obamacare will take it's toll on Democrats. The exit polls show that in Virgina.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > McAuliffe will squeak out the win and people will point out the Tea Party connection hurt the Republicans here they should also remember Obamacare hurt the Democrats making this race a lot closer than it probably should have been. If this dissatisfaction with Obamacare continues this could be a major problem for Democrats in the midterms.
> ...




Pre-election polls predicted McAuliffe would win by 6%.  If he wins by a tiny margin this is not a good sign.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

Jughead said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Cuccinelli has been in the lead all night. If the democrat goes on to win the race by a couple of percentage points, Cuccenili should not concede the race. Call for a recount and check for fraud.
> ...



He won't.  McAullif has it.  Just a question of how much.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

Political Junky said:


> McAuliffe won.



Yes.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 5, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Cuccinelli has been in the lead all night. If the democrat goes on to win the race by a couple of percentage points, Cuccenili should not concede the race. Call for a recount and check for fraud.
> ...




Like I said about an hour ago...occupied Virginia always dumps a lot of votes late.


----------



## Toro (Nov 5, 2013)

Republicans won VA in 09 by 17%.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

WelfareQueen said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



You got it! The Obamacare disaster blew almost all of McAuliffe's 6 point lead.


----------



## Jughead (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...


You're right! 94% of the votes are in, no way for Cuccinelli to come back.


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Man if I were a Cuccinelli supporter I'd be super pissed at Robert Sarvis right now...



That's for sure.

But that was predicted from the very beginning and Sarvis, as it turns out WAS a decoy-duck


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> McAuliffe in the lead and the projected winner.



There was this night. Many years ago. The projected winner was Al Gore. 

The most fabulous moment ever in the history of politics Rove called up and they put him on air. Live, Calling in. 

*Judy did you just call Florida for Gore? Judy the panhandle hasn't
finished voting yet. It's in a different time zone*



Now don't take it verbatim. But that was the essence of the moment. I swear Bernie turned freaking white. 

It was so freaking good. Judy has never recovered.


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2013)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



she is right, unfortunately 
The precincts left are dimocrap ones and as was pointed above with a lot of dead people voting as well


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 5, 2013)

Now it's up to republicans to make the state ungovernable.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

McAuliffe is leading by 7,100 and 2% now.


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > McAuliffe in the lead and the projected winner.
> ...



that was beautiful, but geography and demographics in VA are the opposite ones.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

Guess what, Boston has a Democratic Mayor.

I wish Del was here to see it.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 5, 2013)

Hispanics and blacks are turning Virginia. They want infrastructure, science, tech and education  

I don't think the republicans can win nationally this state anymore. NOT THE SHIT PARTY.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 5, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




You and I agree again.  As I have said all along...both guys are terrible.  In fact, I didn't like any of the candidates further down the ticket either.  I think McDonnell being a crook was a factor as well.


----------



## Jughead (Nov 5, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > McAuliffe in the lead and the projected winner.
> ...


----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 5, 2013)

WelfareQueen said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Steve_McGarrett said:
> ...



In last hour only D votes counts.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 5, 2013)

Toro said:


> Republicans won VA in 09 by 17%.




Against McAuliffe.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

Jughead said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



No idea what she fucking said...


----------



## Jackson (Nov 5, 2013)

Democrats have to be nervous tonight. Obama and the Clintons pulled out the stops on this one.  Obamacare and Hillary are toxic.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Nov 5, 2013)

The grand Taliban party!!!!


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

WelfareQueen said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > TemplarKormac said:
> ...



Remember, the results will reveal that Americans are swinging towards Republicans in 2014. All solely because of Obamacare. I see a phoenix rising from the ashes of defeat.


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> Hispanics and blacks are turning Virginia. They want infrastructure, science, tech and education
> 
> I don't think the republicans can win nationally this state anymore. NOT THE SHIT PARTY.



moron, it is the DC workers, which are as far from your blah-blah-blah as it can possibly be.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

Matthew said:


> The grand Taliban party!!!!



Knock it off Matt.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 5, 2013)

Katzndogz said:


> Now it's up to republicans to make the state ungovernable.



Yea that's exactly what we need.  Why don't you worry about your own state.


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> McAuliffe is leading by 7,100 and 2% now.



where do you get 2%? It is less than 1%

edit - 95% counted, but the difference is less than 2% still


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 5, 2013)

vox said:


> templarkormac said:
> 
> 
> > mcauliffe is leading by 7,100 and 2% now.
> ...



1.2


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 5, 2013)

I wouldn't read too much into this election.  Again, both candidates were terrible.  The only thing surprising is that McAuliffe and the Dems outspent Cuccinelli 10:1.... and per the polls, was expected to win by 6%.  I would say this probably doesn't bode well for the 2014 mid-terms...but of course, a lot can happen between now and then.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

Jackson said:


> Democrats have to be nervous tonight. Obama and the Clintons pulled out the stops on this one.  Obamacare and Hillary are toxic.



The AG vote is pretty close, if the Democrat wins, it's a very big deal.  Women were a factor in the VA races.  You're going to have to deal with this going forward.  Women and the Shutdown will be factors in the Fall.


----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 5, 2013)

McAuliffe 		969,252 	47.1%
Cuccinelli 	 	952,132 	46.3%
Sarvis 	 	137,227 	6.7%
95% reporting


----------



## Amelia (Nov 5, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> Man if I were a Cuccinelli supporter I'd be super pissed at Robert Sarvis right now...




No kidding.


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats have to be nervous tonight. Obama and the Clintons pulled out the stops on this one.  Obamacare and Hillary are toxic.
> ...



NEITHER was a factor.

at all.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

TheOldSchool said:


> vox said:
> 
> 
> > templarkormac said:
> ...



That's even worse. There I go being liberal (no pun) with the totals. Even then, it should scare Democrats out of their wits in 2014, McAuliffe was projected to win by 6%. That 1.2% total is a far cry from it.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 5, 2013)

Wow 131k losers for Sarvis, $hit away their votes.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Jackson said:
> 
> 
> > Democrats have to be nervous tonight. Obama and the Clintons pulled out the stops on this one.  Obamacare and Hillary are toxic.
> ...




I live here.  Both were zero factors.


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Wow 131k losers for Sarvis, $hit away their votes.



yep. 131K idiots


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

Vox said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Women turned out for McAuliffe 50-42%.  You're so stupid.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 5, 2013)

The Obamacare rollout has harmed this dem tonight and when the people start seeing the actual impacts of the ACA next year, the R&#8217;s will feast come November.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 5, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Wow 131k losers for Sarvis, $hit away their votes.



With Ron Paul pleading with them not to do it.  

Sarvis would have supported a program requiring all cars to be outfitted with GPS.  What a great Libertarian .....


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

WelfareQueen said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jackson said:
> ...



Ok but you all will never learn by denying the facts.


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



It is YOU who are stupid.
Women make more than 50% of those federal workers in N VA
and the majority of black voters are women as well.

neither demographic will vote Republican ever.


----------



## Jughead (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Guess what, Boston has a Democratic Mayor.
> 
> I wish Del was here to see it.


Same for New York. Bill De Blasio is New York's first Democratic mayor in 20 years.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 5, 2013)

For Republicans...keep in mind, the Virginia State House is overwhelmingly Republican.  I don't think McAuliffe has any agenda other than to line his own pockets and rip off the State.  But if he has any agenda and it is not fairly mainstream....it goes no where.  Basically....he's a figurehead.


----------



## Nyvin (Nov 5, 2013)

Looks like Attorney General will go Republican...bummer


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



there is nothing to learn, except, maybe, for YOU
you have to consider which race were those women and where from were they geographically.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 5, 2013)

Funny that FOX isn't covering election returns....makes me giggle.


----------



## Jughead (Nov 5, 2013)

Northern Virginia has a lot of government workers, and many were not too pleased with the recent government shutdown. This likely tipped the scales in favor of McAuliffe.


----------



## tinydancer (Nov 5, 2013)

We have to be on guard with the left trying to split the vote. On all levels. 

I freaked the other day readiing that the Bush girls think of Hillary as their Aunt. I Want to see Aunt Hillary in the WH.

If Jeb runs he will run to split the vote on the right.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

Nyvin said:


> Looks like Attorney General will go Republican...bummer



Yeah, oh well.  They pulled the other two out and for VA, having Democrats in there will be a big change.  McAuliffe had better work his ass off.


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2013)

Jughead said:


> Northern Virginia has a lot of government workers, and many were not too pleased with the recent government shutdown. This likely tipped the scales in favor of McAuliffe.



no. they voted dimocrap last year as well.
DC workers are union ones. which means they vote dimocrap as a default.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 5, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Funny that FOX isn't covering election returns....makes me giggle.





Fox may have been the first to declare the race for the Democrat ... so I heard.  

And that makes you giggle?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Guess what, Boston has a Democratic Mayor.
> ...



Yeah, they got the job done there too.


----------



## Katzndogz (Nov 5, 2013)

​


Matthew said:


> Hispanics and blacks are turning Virginia. They want infrastructure, science, tech and education
> 
> I don't think the republicans can win nationally this state anymore. NOT THE SHIT PARTY.



You don't know many blacks or hispanics do you?   Science, tech, infrastucture and education is profanity.


----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 5, 2013)

So much discrepancies in numbers.

New York Times 96% reporting has numbers:
McAuliffe 		988,347 	47.3%
Cuccinelli 	 	961,946 	46.0%
Sarvis 	 	138,692 	6.6%

Virginia Board of Elections 96.93% reporting numbers:
McAuliffe 		955,245 	47.32%
Cuccinelli 	 	926,216 	45.88%
Sarvis 	 	133,505 	6.61%

Why so much difference?


----------



## Amelia (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Attorney General will go Republican...bummer
> ...




How will it make a big change?

Did the Democrats win in  the legislature?


----------



## WelfareQueen (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Nyvin said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like Attorney General will go Republican...bummer
> ...




Oh, he will.  Just hold on to your wallet or purse real tight.  He'd steal money out of a collection plate.


----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 5, 2013)

candycorn said:


> Funny that FOX isn't covering election returns....makes me giggle.



They were covering it periodically and called in about 30 minutes ago.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2013)

WelfareQueen said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > blackhawk said:
> ...



Well, no, not really, given that McDonnel got 59% of the vote last time.  

Guy, the fact is, Democrats won two of the three big races tonight.. And the only one Republicans won was the one where they didn't run a crazy Teabagger.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Nov 5, 2013)

Ame®icano;8105667 said:
			
		

> So much discrepancies in numbers.
> 
> New York Times 96% reporting has numbers:
> McAuliffe 		988,347 	47.3%
> ...



Perhaps this is why Fox isn't covering it for the time being.


----------



## Jughead (Nov 5, 2013)

Vox said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Northern Virginia has a lot of government workers, and many were not too pleased with the recent government shutdown. This likely tipped the scales in favor of McAuliffe.
> ...


True. I meant that they turned out in mass volume to vote. This greatly helped McAuliffe win.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2013)

I wrote below @ http://www.usmessageboard.com/election-forums/322822-virginia-governor-s-race.html

Give Cuchinellis and his TeaP support kudos; they worked hard and almost did it.

Sardis took 7% of the vote. Harcore libertarians hate the TeaPs as much as they do the Democrats.

McAuliffe won by 1%.

The northern counties, suburbs to DC, went for McAuliffe because of the TeaPs taking the blame for the govt shutdown and the debt crisis. 60% of women went for McAullife (reproductive rights).

Cuchinelli pushed Obamacare hard and almost pulled off an upset.

I think the TeaPs are going to push Boehner in January to pull the trigger on debt and budget over Obamacare.

If that happens, world economic dislocation is a real possibility. Retire your debt to credit cards as much as possible and build your capital. We could be in for a wild ride.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Ame®icano;8105667 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or perhaps Fox knew they were going to have to swallow the throw up in their mouths covering this particular election night.  They're sore losers just like some of you are.


----------



## Ame®icano (Nov 5, 2013)

Jughead said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



I suspect those are all essential government workers. 

Another reason to de-unionize Washington.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 5, 2013)

tinydancer said:


> We have to be on guard with the left trying to split the vote. On all levels.
> 
> I freaked the other day readiing that the Bush girls think of Hillary as their Aunt. I Want to see Aunt Hillary in the WH.
> 
> If Jeb runs he will run to split the vote on the right.



The left doesn't have to do shit. The TPM is doing just fine on splitting the GOP.


----------



## Votto (Nov 5, 2013)

blackhawk said:


> McAuliffe will squeak out the win and people will point out the Tea Party connection hurt the Republicans here they should also remember Obamacare hurt the Democrats making this race a lot closer than it probably should have been. If this dissatisfaction with Obamacare continues this could be a major problem for Democrats in the midterms.



Not a chance.  You are talking about the greatest propaganda machine in human history, namely the progressive DNC.  

They will spin this and make the insurance companies the bad guy.

The average human being is a retard.


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2013)

Jughead said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



the figures do not support this.

the difference is MINISCULE - about 1.5% and it was larger last year.

And interestingly enough Sarvis gained in those precincts as well - not much, but still thousands.


----------



## Jughead (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...


True. Chris Christie also got the job done. He was projected to win New Jersey, and he didn't disappoint. He won big.


----------



## Amelia (Nov 5, 2013)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Guess what, Boston has a Democratic Mayor.
> ...




Well good for them.  New Yorkers don't pay enough taxes.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I wrote below @ http://www.usmessageboard.com/election-forums/322822-virginia-governor-s-race.html
> 
> Give Cuchinellis and his TeaP support kudos; they worked hard and almost did it.
> 
> ...



I think this race indicates nothing.  

This was the kind of election South Park would consider a choice between a Giant Douche and a Turd Sandwich... They were both awful candidates, a corrupt power broker vs. a religious fanatic.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I wrote below @ http://www.usmessageboard.com/election-forums/322822-virginia-governor-s-race.html
> ...



JoeB the Dem is trembling, as he will should be.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> I wrote below @ http://www.usmessageboard.com/election-forums/322822-virginia-governor-s-race.html
> 
> Give Cuchinellis and his TeaP support kudos; they worked hard and almost did it.
> 
> ...



Whatever Jake.  The Lt. Governor won by almost 10%, the AG  Dem is very close.  The message is not how good a job Cuccinelli did, it's that a Democrat won in VA and there were several factors there.  If a convention had not nominated Cuccinelli, a Republican would be Governor right now. 

Republicans just won't accept that they are doing anything wrong.  They are.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > I wrote below @ http://www.usmessageboard.com/election-forums/322822-virginia-governor-s-race.html
> ...



The VA race does indicate something: that when the GOP runs a religious fanatic, theyre going to lose  even against a corrupt power broker.


----------



## Jughead (Nov 5, 2013)

TemplarKormac said:


> Ame®icano;8105667 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, couldn't get any coverage on FOX so had to unfortunately watch it on CNN.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2013)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



If the election day had been next week, the Pubs would have won.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

Jughead said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



He did win big.  20 points.  I was listening to his speech just now and I realized he needs to work on that.  I got so bored with his speech.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Why should I be?  The national dynamics still suck for the Republicans until they get right with minorities, women and working folks.  

And nominating Jabba the Hutt with his corrupt background that Romney rejected isn't going to fix that.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Yup, when you are talking like this, you are worried.  You should be.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 5, 2013)

It's now being reported that a Obama top bundler financed libertatian Sarvis's campaign so he could be the spoiler to Cuccineli.


http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...er&utm_medium=story&utm_campaign=ShareButtons


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> It's now being reported that a Obama top bundler financed libertatian Sarvis's campaign so he could be the spoiler to Cuccineli.



Of course he was


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

Oh

My

God

Now it's Sarvis's fault?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Nov 5, 2013)

Republican Ken Cuccinelli&#8217;s unexpectedly strong showing in the Virginia governor&#8217;s race will make it more difficult for moderate members of the GOP to pull the party toward the center, says Larry Sabato, director of the University of Virginia Center for Politics.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Nov 5, 2013)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Republican Ken Cuccinellis unexpectedly strong showing in the Virginia governors race will make it more difficult for moderate members of the GOP to pull the party toward the center, says Larry Sabato, director of the University of Virginia Center for Politics.



McAuliffe's victory speech is starting in a minute or two.  I could send you the highlights if you don't want to watch.


----------



## Jughead (Nov 5, 2013)

Chris Christie's big win tonight will no doubt help with his candidacy for 2016. He also has some very rich friends, he is definitely a contender.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...



Guy, I'm not worried, because I know the GOP is going to wreck itself in a civil war between the Wall Street Douchebags and the Teabagging crazies.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2013)

Jughead said:


> Chris Christie's big win tonight will no doubt help with his candidacy for 2016. He also has some very rich friends, he is definitely a contender.



I don't buy that. 

He won against a weak contender.  

And frankly, while the rich have been able to shove "squishes" down the throats of the rank and file, they are having none of that now.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



It's already started.


----------



## BDBoop (Nov 5, 2013)

Jughead said:


> Chris Christie's big win tonight will no doubt help with his candidacy for 2016. He also has some very rich friends, he is definitely a contender.



Sorry, very rich won't cut it. He'll need obscenely wealthy, Heritage Foundation type friends.

In other words, how do the Koch Brothers feel about him?


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Christie's big win tonight will no doubt help with his candidacy for 2016. He also has some very rich friends, he is definitely a contender.
> ...



The Democrats didn't support her.  She had a rough road.


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



dimocraps war on women? nothing new - the use them and then throw away as utilized condoms


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Nov 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Christie's big win tonight will no doubt help with his candidacy for 2016. He also has some very rich friends, he is definitely a contender.
> ...



Perhaps. 

But republicans need to buy the fact that Christie is the template for any GOP candidate who wants to win in a deep blue state, as well as the presidency.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

Vox said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



It was a business decision.  Democrats aren't emotional basket cases like you all are.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Nov 5, 2013)

Christie can beat Hillary.

No far right reactionary can do that.


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



that is exactly what I meant.
business as usual.

or utilization of useful idiots


----------



## Jughead (Nov 5, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > Chris Christie's big win tonight will no doubt help with his candidacy for 2016. He also has some very rich friends, he is definitely a contender.
> ...


That he did. However he did win in a Democratic state.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

Vox said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



You're not making any sense, Vox, maybe you should go sleep it off.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

Hey, it's 50-50% for the AG spot in VA.  Maybe ...  ??


----------



## Vox (Nov 5, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



yes, I am making perfect sense. you just don't like to digest it - you know perfectly well that dimocraps are using women and simply lying and when it really comes to supporting a woman, they dump her , since money is more important.
keep being brainwashed into simple vaginas with vocal cords - when it comes to real issues - it is business as usual


----------



## blackhawk (Nov 5, 2013)

Votto said:


> blackhawk said:
> 
> 
> > McAuliffe will squeak out the win and people will point out the Tea Party connection hurt the Republicans here they should also remember Obamacare hurt the Democrats making this race a lot closer than it probably should have been. If this dissatisfaction with Obamacare continues this could be a major problem for Democrats in the midterms.
> ...



The difference here is people will actually see the hit in their paychecks and wallets very hard to spin that in your favor.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2013)

JakeStarkey said:


> Christie can beat Hillary.
> 
> No far right reactionary can do that.



Guy, quit spreading your manure. 

The fact is, you have 45% who will ALWAYS vote for the Republican and 47% that will always vote for the Democrat and the race is won or lost in that 8% in between.  

If the economy is in good shape in 2016, Hillary can do a victory lap.  

If it's in horrible shape, the Republicans can run Cruz and win.  

It's really that simple.  Not professional partisans, but guys who will end up voting for who they'd like to have a beer with. 

Christie's got a whole lot of problems. 

He's abrasive, he's fat, and he's got a record of fucking over working folks.  

That isn't going to play well nationally.  

There's also whatever Romney's vetters found or Christy refused to turn over that made him go with Paul Ryan.


----------



## JoeB131 (Nov 5, 2013)

Jughead said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Jughead said:
> ...



A state that has elected a lot of Republicans in the past to the Senate and governorship. 

Again, given a choice between Cruz and Christy, I'd vote for Christy... 

But the guy is not a friend to the working man, which is the issue I care about more than ObamaCare or Abortion.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 5, 2013)

Vox said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> > Vox said:
> ...



Go get some rest.  You seem upset about Rs losing these races.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 5, 2013)

The Democrats only picked up a couple house seats in the Virginia assembly, leaving the Republicans with a huge majority. The Republicans had gerrymandered the state to perfection, resulting in a lot of 51-49 wins for Republicans, and a few 60-40 wins for a Democrats.

The senate had been 20-20, with the tie broken by the Republican Lt. Gov. The new Democratic Lt. Gov. is a state senator, and he'll have to give up his seat. Meaning a special election for that seat, which will determine control of the Virginia senate. It's a Democrat-leaning district, but by no means a sure thing for Democrats.

Oh, Colorado voted to tax marijuana sales. And the vote on whether some rural parts of Colorado should secede from the state failed big.


----------



## candycorn (Nov 6, 2013)

Sarah G said:


> Vox said:
> 
> 
> > Sarah G said:
> ...



I think it's sinking in; the leader of the Democratic party, Barack Obama has been getting negative press for the last month (and well deserved by the way).  But in the voting booth, Dems in name won in VA, NYC and elsewhere and a NJ moderate won in his state.  

Not good for the knuckle draggers.


----------



## Jughead (Nov 6, 2013)

JoeB131 said:


> Jughead said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Christie has the "image" factor going for him. If I had a choice though, I would pick Cruz over Christie as Christie is more of a moderate, and may not connect very well with some conservative voters. However, I would not discount Christie, I may still vote for the man. I agree with his "personal" views on abortion and gay marriage. His weakness is the economy. He needs to address the poverty level in NJ, as well as the unacceptably high tax rates. He also has a reputation as being non-business friendly. If he can do something about these issues, he would be a contender.


----------



## Sarah G (Nov 6, 2013)

Seems Cuccinelli was trying to get Christie to campaign for him and he refused.  Hope it's because he is a Teapartier.Chuck Todd and guests are still saying it wasn't money or anything other than his harsh stance on women, constant bashing of the president's healthcare law.

McAulliffe won running on jobs, jobs, jobs, cooperation with Repubs and women.  

Christie seems like the model for winning suddenly.  I'm getting a little excited about 2014.


----------



## mamooth (Nov 9, 2013)

The Virginia Attorney General's race actually is too close to call. The Republican is up by 17 votes, at latest count, out of about 2.2 million votes cast. Meaning it will all be settled in a recount. Such a recount can't be formally requested until the official first tally is done, but whoever ends up behind will surely request one.


----------

